# Smell of cooked goat meat scares my dogs?



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

This morning, I decided to cook some goat meat for my dogs. Suddenly, they both started to freak out, sniffing, hiding and all kinds of weird behaviors. I got Dexter to calm down, and he's fine now. But my older dog is scared to death? Has anybody else ever had that happen? It's definitely the smell of the meat, there's nothing else going on.

This is my first time cooking goat meat, and while the aroma is definitely not to my liking, it doesn't make me want to hide behind the couch.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe it's your cooking??


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

That's a good one, Jax! I need to ask my husband.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw your post and thought of this:






Apparently its a common thing with lamb, so goat doesn't seem too far off either?


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> I saw your post and thought of this:
> 
> Dog terrified of low-fat lamb jerky - YouTube
> 
> Apparently its a common thing with lamb, so goat doesn't seem too far off either?


That video is so weird.  

I googled it, and most people say that the dog was probably treated badly while somebody was cooking that particular food, blabla.... Definitely not the case here for either dog. I haven't tried to feed it to them yet, it would suck if they hated goat. Pretty pricey, and nobody else would even touch that stuff in my house.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lamb based food makes dogs stink, too!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh how funny. Juno doesn't really like Lamb for some reason. I don't know why. Anytime I give her any lamb based products, she tends to stick her nose up at it. 

Once I brought home some goats legs for her to chew on (with the hoof on), but she balked at that too and refused to eat any of it. She buried it in the garden and I never saw it again.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

It could be the strong smell, I never liked goat. Tried it once and spit it out!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you sure they were scared and not excited about the smell??? Despite what everyone said which is unanimous. That's what came to mind for me when I first read your post


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't blame him; the smell of goat scares me, too!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> I saw your post and thought of this:
> 
> Dog terrified of low-fat lamb jerky - YouTube
> 
> Apparently its a common thing with lamb, so goat doesn't seem too far off either?


Hey, maybe it wasn't lamb meat in that jerky. Just sayin' ...


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so funny about the meat! Maybe it smells like cooked DOG! :wild:


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I served some of the goat meat on top of their regular food tonight, and they gobbled it up.  

Rua, that's hilarious! Juno gave that goat leg a proper burial!  

Zeeva, no they were scared. Dexter is pretty confident, so he usually just looks at me, and once I tell him that it's ok, he calms down. Lola was hiding behind the couch. The only time she does that, is when there's an evil thunderstorm outside.  

Apparently it's not that uncommon from what I've read, but nobody seems to know why. 

But, lamb and goat does smell awful to me, so I don't blame them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a Grey Hound that would freak out when
we cooked lamb.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

As Shepherds, maybe they're hard wired to protect lamb and sheep and as a result, have an adversity to eating them...who knows :crazy: For lack of a better reason, that's the best I can come up with!


----------



## Sirrahmichelle (Jan 7, 2020)

I found this post after googling for the same thing. I can make instant pot curry chicken no problem, the minute I start the same thing with goat she freaks out. She is a miniature schnauzer.
She is hiding in the other room under a desk, shaking frantically. I have had her since she was barely walking so abuse isn’t the answer here. 
I also contacted the breeder the last time and she doesn’t eat goat or have any either. It’s the strangest thing. Last time it was goat chorizo.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Maybe it's your cooking??


That made me laugh


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

I would not cook goat again...dogs sense things we cannot.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

msvette2u said:


> Lamb based food makes dogs stink, too!


Not mine!


----------



## Dhasdid (Apr 28, 2021)

Sitz&Platz said:


> This morning, I decided to cook some goat meat for my dogs. Suddenly, they both started to freak out, sniffing, hiding and all kinds of weird behaviors. I got Dexter to calm down, and he's fine now. But my older dog is scared to death? Has anybody else ever had that happen? It's definitely the smell of the meat, there's nothing else going on.
> 
> This is my first time cooking goat meat, and while the aroma is definitely not to my liking, it doesn't make me want to hide behind the couch.


Woah quite similarities 
Today I decided cooking chicken and got it ealry in the morning from a butcher nearby , he was also busy handling goat meat sideways when I returned home my dog started acting same as you described😂😂


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max acts oddly when anything burns. Which is a smart thing. I would listen and also stay away from the meat if they act oddly to it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

8 year old thread, I think those goats are all dead


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha! This is so funny, I just thought about this thread. Last week, I made rice and lamb for the new puppy because he had some stomach issues, and he gobbled it up happily. My other 2 dogs ran upstairs and refused to come down for dinner. The same exact reaction they had to the goat meat years ago. 

I wonder what it is about lamb and goat that sets off some dogs.


----------

